# collecting Lionel HO



## train_nut (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm starting back into model trains but more geared to collecting, I was thinking of collecting Lionel HO my question is. I know that Lionel through the years has been a good investment but is the HO line worth the time and effort and do you think that in the years to come a worth the investment? What would be an item(s) to look for to start a collection?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Actually...the bottom dropped out on Lionel in the early 90s. When folks saw the prices skyrocketing in the 80s, they were like, "Gee...I know Pop has a box of that stuff in the attic, let's sell it." Pretty soon things thought rare weren't so rare any longer and you have a flooded market with a lot of sad people holding near worthless stuff. Add to that a dying customer base---folks with Lionel memories to satisfy aren't getting any younger--- and one can see what happened there. Yes, there are special peices that are still worth big coin, but that takes experience and research to keep from busting yourself.

Lionel HO has a lot of stuff made by Athearn in there. "Rare" HO is usually only found on eBay---just ask the seller, they'll tell you With that again, you have to research and gain experience. Do the math and you'll see that those "investments" are the same price they were 35 years ago, they've simply adjusted for inflation.

In the end, collect it because you want to, not to retire on. You'll find it a much more enjoyable pursuit.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

As an option, you might consider exploring Lionel OO gauge ... offered around 1938 - 1942. Much more detailed and scale-appropriate locos and cars than Lionel's O stuff. Locos were made for either 2-rail or 3-rail track.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Postwar Lionel HO is more desirable and collectable. Modern era HO ('70's) is junk. Heck, ya had some cool cars like a operating milk man, Hustlers (geared), rocket cars and exploding box cars.


----------



## train_nut (Jul 29, 2009)

Collecting Lionel has always been one of those dreams that have been the "out of reach" for me cause of the money reasons but with respect to Lionel my brother has a post war O27 set that I've only seen pictures of cause he keeps it in hiding from me cause he know's I'll take it but that is something I hope he hands to me one day. The reason I was thinking of HO because the pricing is more in my zone of pricing and since Lionel doesn't produce or sell HO today that it would ideal to get my foot in the door of collecting.


----------



## petey (Aug 12, 2012)

train nut, 
As shaygetz wrote, 'collect because you enjoy it', and enjoy having the products. Not as an investment. If, like a well known brass dealer, you like the hobby, learn what are the most valuable pieces, have a large amount of money to buy whole collections, you can go into business, make money, and eventually retire with the cream of the crop.
Your widow will then get a LARGE nest egg when she sells the collection.
I began buying older brass, 'the only thing to have', bought what I liked. Recently offered three of these to a brass retailer, I was quoted the princely sum of $30 dollars apiece for them. If you've ever wondered how these eBayers can start good looking engines at $9.99, this is why.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

petey said:


> Recently offered three of these to a brass retailer, I was quoted the princely sum of $30 dollars apiece for them. If you've ever wondered how these eBayers can start good looking engines at $9.99, this is why.


Whaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!! My response?










...then this...










...then wrap it up with this...


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh gosh Shay! I buy what I like,not by rarity! I do have a few rare pieces. I have at most, 50 engines in HO. Not a million dollar collection. I did invest well in my collection. Thats the trick. Trains,used anyways, is like the used auto sells.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I can't believe someone with a straight face can offer $30 for any brass...other than badly damaged...that's just cold. I fitly call them buzzards for a reason.:thumbsup:


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Exactly! Me, I'm honest! Remember, Karma will get 'em!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Petey you could post some pictures of the brass you want to sell and let the experts look them over. That's probably the best way to get an idea of what they are worth.
Pete


----------



## petey (Aug 12, 2012)

*Brass Engines*

Hello Pete, 
Thanks for the reply.

The point of my comment was to reflect the ridiculous offer. Of course selling to a retailer garners you're least return, and this is a bad economy. One of them was a new factory painted model in the original box.
The truth is, what it's worth is what some private party will pay for it.


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

If I were to venture a guess, I would think that old brown box era Tyco junk will start appreciating in the future for the very same reasons Lionel did a few decades ago. 
Bunch of now middle aged guys were weaned on Tyco because that was, generally, the most popular stuff that was affordable when they were kids. They had lots of operating accessories (like Lionel), lots of variety (like Lionel), very colorful (like Lionel), and ran reasonably well if looked after.

So now these middle aged guys are facing a mid life crisis but can't afford to go buy a new sports car or trade in their wife for two hot 20 year olds. What to do? Well, what brought me joy so many years ago? My old trains! Maybe I'll look online to see what's going on....

The next thing you know they're scouring Ebay for catalogs and that oh- so had to find Tyco Alco C430 in GT livery, just like the one they had as a kid. 

That's what I'd be buying to collect. 
Not that they'll ever appreciate to the level that Lionel stuff did, but I wouldn't be surprised to see them go up. 

Just my .02


----------



## train_nut (Jul 29, 2009)

Smokin your right Tyco was one of my first train's I owned. I'd also say that I can see a possibility that the values would increase because I'm in the category your speaking of. The price range what I've seen on Ebay is right but my thing is would it be wrong to buy the trains, cars, and accessories to run them on a layout rather them go on a shelf and collect dust for years to come?


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

Who are you buying them for? If you're buying them for you to collect then who cares right or wrong if they sit on a shelf? 

All of my Athearn BB stuff sits on a shelf because I don't have a layout per se. Christmas is the one exception; we have a 36" x 54" loop under the tree that sees heavy use during the season. 

This has never stopped me from buying more trains. One day I may actually build a layout to run them on but it likely will be very simple; just somewhere to watch them run round and round, probably. I don't have a real strong desire to build intricate track plans that fill a whole room and then scenic the whole thing; rather I've been thinking along the lines of a ceiling type layout around the room, maybe through a few walls or whatnot. Build a few display cases on the wall and change trains out fairly regularly should give me my fix.....


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

Probably what bothers me the most about Tyco stuff is that generally, the brown box era diesels did not come with handrails. The freight cars will have filled in stirrups, and they roll like crap. These are things that can all be remedied, but it just seems like too much work for my level of interest. That's why I stick to Athearn blue box for about 99% of my collecting. But that's getting expensive too....


----------



## petey (Aug 12, 2012)

*Elaborate Layouts*

Smokin, 
I agree with your aversion to building large layouts; the expense, the effort, and then the continued maintenance, which can be maddening when trying to find whateveer it is that's derailing your locos. Then there's the accessability issues. I contend we have enough to maintain, between houses, cars, and marriages, to inject that into our leisure activity.

My biggest layouts have been 4 X 10' and 5' X 9'. Unfortunately, the compromises necessary to fit certain track plans into those spaces, will prohibit running some of the larger engines, such as Q2 4-4-6-4, and much of the larger brass, especially if they are built to match the prototype. The prototype nuts, want them this way, even if they can't run their locos. 

It really bugs me. Many of these guys never take these locos off the shelf, so why does prototypical operation matter? But, it's not a rational mental process. My favorite locos are the Challengers(with all the bells & whistles)that will roll through my lousy Snap and curved switches and over my crappy track like slicing through butter. I couldn't care less if they're exactly 'prototypical'.

Well I shot my face off too much, and probably bored y'all to tears.
Bye.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Smokin' is right. Noticed how everything from the 70's is cool again? Trans Ams' etc etc.


----------

